# phpmyadmin login ?



## Keamas (26. Juni 2005)

Hi ich habe mir gerade einen IIS6 mit PHP und MySQL installiert. 
Danch habe ich PHPmyAdmin installiert und das root passwort in der Konfig eingetragen, und Authentification auf http gestellt. Nun wenn ich PHPmyAdmin aufrufe bekomm ich ein Login Fenster. Und ich habe keine Ahnung mit was ich mich da einloggen muss.

Ich habe alle möglichen Passwörter und Benutzernamen eingegeben ?

Gibt es da ein default Passwort ? oder wo kann man das einstellen ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juni 2005)

Zum Login bei PHPMyAdmin nutzt den User in der MySQL-Datenbank.
Den musst Du nach der Installation anlegen. Bei Windows koennte ich mir vorstellen, dass man waehrend der Installation danach gefragt wird. Dazu kann ich aber nichts genaueres sagen, ich mach das in der Regel mit Linux.


----------



## Keamas (26. Juni 2005)

hmm ging leider nicht mit den Daten die ich bei der Installation eingegeben habe.

 gibt es irgendwas zu beachten ?


----------



## generador (26. Juni 2005)

Normalerweise werde soviel ich weiss unter Windows immer nur der Benutzer "root" angelegt und dieser ohne Passwort

Wenn du in phpMyAdmin auf "http" gestellt hast gib beim login mal nur "root" ohne passwort ein


----------

